# Anyone have any experience with Lasix?



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

So I stopped an 8 day course of fuerosimide 40mg daily (Lasix) yesterday. It was fine up until about 2 days ago when I started to get cramps and pins and needles quite a bit. Today I am lasix free however I have horrendous lower back pain, and it doesn't feel like a muscle pain. Its like deep in my back?

Anyone have any experience with this stuff?

TIA x


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Moved to performance enhancing drugs.

Not sure who advised you to run this and for this long, but REALLY bad advice imo. *It is dangerous stuff.*

Any water you have lost will go back on, in a day or two.

You will have created an electrolyte imbalance, which need to be replaced. Drink some electrolytes.

The pain could also be kidney related. If it persists seek medical advice ASAP.


----------



## Grace45 (Jun 12, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Moved to performance enhancing drugs.
> 
> Not sure who advised you to run this and for this long, but REALLY bad advice imo. *It is dangerous stuff.*
> 
> ...


 Can I PM you dark sim?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Grace45 said:


> Can I PM you dark sim?


 yes


----------

